# D&D 5e AL other players want to pitch in to get a campaign?



## WilliamCQ (Oct 6, 2021)

I've been looking for a new D&D 5e *Adventurers League* campaign in vain. I even posted some LFGs that I'd be willing to pay a little, however there was no commitment how much the players would bring in. I think if there can be 4-7 players that will consistently pay a little, even if they don't play (as in pay even if they missed sessions), then make an LFG for the group including the sum of the commitments, that we'd have a much better chance of finding a GM.

I'd prefer a Forgotten Realms campaign, I'm fine with anything Adventurers League. I have a flexible schedule, so any timeslot is fine with me. Since I have little money, I'd be willing to pay 5 USD / month for a weekly campaign.

If anyone is interested, please share your financial commitment and Adventurers League game preference.


----------



## tommybahama (Oct 6, 2021)

What time zone are you looking for?

If you don't mind being on stream there are a couple of DMs on Roll20 that I'm pretty sure do pickup AL games or at least did at one time.  One is D20play and the other is Daddywarrbux.  They are both on YouTube and they were both free at the time I was following them.  

Have you tried the AL Discord?


----------



## WilliamCQ (Oct 6, 2021)

tommybahama said:


> What time zone are you looking for?
> 
> If you don't mind being on stream there are a couple of DMs on Roll20 that I'm pretty sure do pickup AL games or at least did at one time.  One is D20play and the other is Daddywarrbux.  They are both on YouTube and they were both free at the time I was following them.
> 
> Have you tried the AL Discord?





WilliamCQ said:


> I have a flexible schedule, so any timeslot is fine with me.





tommybahama said:


> If you don't mind being on stream



Not an issue.


tommybahama said:


> do pickup AL games or at least did at one time.



Perhaps you missed it in the thread title and the OP, I'm looking for a campaign.


tommybahama said:


> Have you tried the AL Discord?



I'm on multiple D&D 5e discord servers, including

Dungeons & Dragons
DWB RPG
The Adventurer Leagues
Adventurers League Hub
and still


WilliamCQ said:


> I've been looking for a new D&D 5e *Adventurers League* campaign in vain.


----------



## tommybahama (Oct 6, 2021)

Last time I checked the D20play guy was doing the Frostmaiden campaign.  I know he did Avernus as well.  So he might do the Witchlight campaign in the future.


----------

